# Re google earth overlay disappearing



## Hugo rugged (Mar 31, 2020)

My car is a 57 plate so spoke to my dealer I bought my car from and they will fix the problem under the warranty apparently they will do a software update,I have it booked in on the 24th on a waiting appointment,I will ask the service department more details when I'm there and what car's need what to keep the overlay working and then report back on here.
Russell


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Hugo rugged said:


> My car is a 57 plate so spoke to my dealer I bought my car from and they will fix the problem under the warranty apparently they will do a software update,I have it booked in on the 24th on a waiting appointment,I will ask the service department more details when I'm there and what car's need what to keep the overlay working and then report back on here.
> Russell


Interesting. At a guess just applying the MIB update MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 MU-Software 1339 as in the Firmware Update thread.

My early 2017 has already had it applied, but without a dealer appointment 
Interestingly at some point my dealer has unilaterally upgraded the VC but *not* the MIB.

Make a note of your software version before and after. I believe there's also a newer MIB version available, but don't think it will be necessary.


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

Hugo rugged said:


> My car is a 57 plate so spoke to my dealer I bought my car from and they will fix the problem under the warranty apparently they will do a software update,I have it booked in on the 24th on a waiting appointment,I will ask the service department more details when I'm there and what car's need what to keep the overlay working and then report back on here.
> Russell


57? do you mean 67?  
that'll be interesting, but I'm not sure you'll get much sense from the dealership, maybe they have a switched on tech there, fingers crossed.


----------



## Hugo rugged (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes sorry 67, and yes I will take photos of my versions and post on line if anything changes


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

will that be free of charge or what?



Hugo rugged said:


> My car is a 57 plate so spoke to my dealer I bought my car from and they will fix the problem under the warranty apparently they will do a software update,I have it booked in on the 24th on a waiting appointment,I will ask the service department more details when I'm there and what car's need what to keep the overlay working and then report back on here.
> Russell


----------



## BrandonS (Aug 11, 2020)

Mine stopped working too. I hadn't noticed until today, but it'll only load what was in the cache.


----------



## Hugo rugged (Mar 31, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> will that be free of charge or what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes under the warranty


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

good to know that is free of charge if the warranty is valid, a friend whose TT has the warranty expired, has been asked to pay 50 euro :x


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

accordingly to my dealer, _Earth_ layer is gone, the sw update should permit to see the _Maxar_ one&#8230; very probably it will not be as good as _earth_ but better than nothing...


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> accordingly to my dealer, _Earth_ layer is gone, the sw update should permit to see the _Maxar_ one&#8230; very probably it will not be as good as _earth_ but better than nothing...


Was going to ask what the Maxar layer was but Googled it instead. For anyone not in the know, go to http://www.maxar.com


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

kevin#34 said:


> accordingly to my dealer, _Earth_ layer is gone, the sw update should permit to see the _Maxar_ one&#8230; very probably it will not be as good as _earth_ but better than nothing...


Not sure how it would be "not as good" since Maxar, through their acquisition of DigitalGlobe, are actually one of the main suppliers of imagery to Google for their mapping products. Read about it on their blog.

So all Audi are probably doing is cutting out the middle man (Google). In fact there's a possibility that in doing so the imagery (not that it matters that much) may actually be more up to date than what Google provide since Maxar actually own the satellites....

But not sure if Maxar will be hosting the service for them, or if they are just providing the data and Audi or a third party are hosting.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, I thought google earth was the best but maybe it's not

here the new layer from a TT which just had the sw update, _Maxar_ name is present, but also google :?:


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi Kevin, any idea what software versions that car was updated to? I'm interested to know if @pcbbc 's earlier thoughts about updating it as in the "Firmware Thread" might be correct.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

kevin#34 said:


> ok, I thought google earth was the best but maybe it's not
> 
> here the new layer from a TT which just had the sw update, _Maxar_ name is present, but also google :?:


Yes, because as I said Maxar supply the imagery data for Google. Google view also used to say DigitalGlobe in the same place, before Maxar acquired DigitalGlobe. Sometimes some other suppliers get credits also.

Google don't have their own satellites, they divested themselves of that interest some years ago, opting instead to buy in their satellite imagery from third parties.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I can tell you this after the 19th, when I will go to Audi for my MMI update



Jannerman said:


> Hi Kevin, any idea what software versions that car was updated to? I'm interested to know if @pcbbc 's earlier thoughts about updating it as in the "Firmware Thread" might be correct.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

I updated the MMI & VC last week to versions 1339 & 296 respectively (as per the "Firmware Thread") not out of necessity just because I thought I might try the Apple Car Play hack sometime. I checked the map overlay tonight and it showed this:










It does say 'Maxar', does this mean mine is working with the new overlay? Unfortunately, I can't remember what it said previously :roll:


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Jannerman said:


> I updated the MMI & VC last week to versions 1339 & 296 respectively (as per the "Firmware Thread") not out of necessity just because I thought I might try the Apple Car Play hack sometime. I checked the map overlay tonight and it showed this:
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> ...


No. It's always said that, or previously "DigitalGlobe" before Maxar purchased them. Look for the Google logo button right.

As I said previously Maxar are (at least one of) the data suppliers of satellite imagery to Google as well. So they have their copyright message on the Google product as well. You'll see the same copyright in Google Earth if you look on your PC.

Edit... from google earth on my iPad....


----------



## Hugo rugged (Mar 31, 2020)

pcbbc said:


> Hugo rugged said:
> 
> 
> > My car is a 57 plate so spoke to my dealer I bought my car from and they will fix the problem under the warranty apparently they will do a software update,I have it booked in on the 24th on a waiting appointment,I will ask the service department more details when I'm there and what car's need what to keep the overlay working and then report back on here.
> ...


When you say take a photo before and after for the different versions is this the info you mean


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

I think the software version on that screen just reflects the 4 digit version number from the full MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 MU-Software 1339 (or whatever) version that would be shown here...









I forget quite how to get to the screen now, sorry. I think probably by pressing "select" for further details on the software version entry of the screen you showed. The above screen shot seems to be from the red engineering menus though.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

just had my MMI updated today and the Maxar layer took place, it looks pretty similar to the previous _earth _.
I will post soon a picture and the current MMI sw ver., if somebody is interested in this


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Can you please report the code of your adaptation of 5f?
In my menù of map settings the option "Google earth" is not present at all!! I can't select it...I can't understant...this has happened after the last update of the firmware, that was obligatory for the activation of Carplay

Thank you!

Jacopo


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

sorry mate today no VCDS with me, I will try to check the 5F adaptation on the following days...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

current MMI version


Maxar layer (google logo still present)


----------



## rafamonteiroo (Nov 15, 2019)

Jacopo79 said:


> Can you please report the code of your adaptation of 5f?
> In my menù of map settings the option "Google earth" is not present at all!! I can't select it...I can't understant...this has happened after the last update of the firmware, that was obligatory for the activation of Carplay
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


veja https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... start=1545


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

kevin#34 said:


> sorry mate today no VCDS with me, I will try to check the 5F adaptation on the following days...


Grazie kevin mi fai un piacerone. Anche il numero di TMC se riesci a controllare, sempre nella 5f.
Tu hai sim? Io no...navi retrofittato....
Ps sei di roma? Io di Trento. 
Grazie mille!!!

Jacopo


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Jacopo79 said:


> Can you please report the code of your adaptation of 5f?
> In my menù of map settings the option "Google earth" is not present at all!! I can't select it...I can't understant...this has happened after the last update of the firmware, that was obligatory for the activation of Carplay
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


Jacopo

Which 5F firmware are you on? I am still on P4161/1133 and no SIM slot. I have never been able to get Google earth to display on VC.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

sorry mates&#8230;  
si si, Roma
appena ho un attimo, ti ci guardo



Jacopo79 said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > sorry mate today no VCDS with me, I will try to check the 5F adaptation on the following days...
> ...


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

rafamonteiroo said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you please report the code of your adaptation of 5f?
> ...


Thank you Rafa! I have followed that guide and before of the updating my MMI to 1339 version Google earth sometimes have worked (connected with TMC, when TMC was not present on the left of the screen "Google earth" was not available...).
But now, as I said, after updating @ 1339 Google earth is disappeared....no way!


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Mokorx said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you please report the code of your adaptation of 5f?
> ...


Hi Mokorx my TT had navigation retrofitted, and now carplay/Android Auto, but without menù in the screen. My VC software infact is very old, is the "221"...the firmware of the MMI is the 1339...that was necessary for gain Audi Smartphone interface....obviously as I said, without icon...
PS My TT has not SIM slot, but before of this uptading I saw Google earth...and with adaption "Phone_NAD" (Byte15 in Long Coding of the 5f) the connection was established using my Phone...


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

kevin#34 said:


> sorry mates&#8230;
> si si, Roma
> appena ho un attimo, ti ci guardo
> 
> ...


SUPER!!!! Grazie e Buon lockdown...io lo passerò a lucidare i sedili in pelle


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

aaaaand... Google's gone....
went yesterday, now just hangs on the Google splash screen, so how do we get the new overlay, pay the dealer to update my 2016 car?


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

blackvalver said:


> aaaaand... Google's gone....
> went yesterday, now just hangs on the Google splash screen, so how do we get the new overlay, pay the dealer to update my 2016 car?


Maybe the soluction is to update? (first step of this guide) I think is free, but be careful when you doing this job :

https://forums.audipassion.com/topic/22 ... nt-4515144


----------



## Webarno (Dec 10, 2019)

I've got an MOT and Service booked in with Audi on the 29th, so will ask them to update the firmware at the same time. Car is in warranty still too so hopefully they'll do it for free.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Here's the relevant US service bulletin...
View attachment MC-10181818-0001-gecomprimeerd.pdf


Not sure how much of this applies to EU.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I think no difference between EU and US in terms of the new sw application into the different models


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

That IS interesting. 

That document lists *Cluster Version 7 *as "Yes".

And the "Media Driver" info on mine is "*CLU7*_MMX2_AU_ER_G24_259..."

Seems promising.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

This section seems to be key to determine if the vehicle is compatible...


> In order to verify that the service has changed in the MMI after the software update, check the navigation map setting in the MMI and ensure it has changed from "Google Earth" to "Satellite Imagery". If the map setting still shows "Google Earth", then the software update was not successful in changing the satellite map's service to the new service provided by HERE.


I can confirm that since applying the update in the thread to my MIB on a March 2017 TTS the above map setting has indeed changed from "Google Earth" to "Satellite Imagery". Currently though my imagery is still provided by Google (logo still present bottom right of map screen).


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

same for me



pcbbc said:


> I can confirm that since applying the update in the thread to my MIB on a March 2017 TTS the above *map setting has indeed changed from "Google Earth" to "Satellite Imagery". *Currently though my imagery is still provided by Google (logo still present bottom right of map screen).


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Sorry guys, I'm struggling to follow what's going one here now.

@pcbbc & @kevin#34 :
Is it that you're concerned that the maps overlay may stop working for you 
on or before 31/12/2020 because it still says "Google" in the bottom right of the map screen, even though the navigation map setting in the MMI has changed from "Google Earth" to "Satellite Imagery" (as it says in the US Technical Bulletin)?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Jannerman said:


> Sorry guys, I'm struggling to follow what's going one here now.
> 
> @pcbbc & @kevin#34 :
> Is it that you're concerned that the maps overlay may stop working for you
> on or before 31/12/2020 because it still says "Google" in the bottom right of the map screen, even though the navigation map setting in the MMI has changed from "Google Earth" to "Satellite Imagery" (as it saying the US Technical Bulletin)?


Nope, I'm not saying or thinking that.

I'm reporting that I self-updated my MIB firmware using the download on this thread. My results are exactly as the service buletin says, and so I am confident that, come 1 January, my maps will move over to the new layer.

kevin#34 has had his vehicle updated by the dealer I believe. However to the best of my knowledge he's seeing and saying the same thing.

It's other people who seem concerned over withdrawl of the maps layer and what is necessary to rectify that. All the indications are so far that if you have a compatible vehicle (see buletin), then regardless of if you self update or have the dealer do it, this is *ALL* that should be necessary for the car to switch to the new layer come switchover (presumably 1st January).


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks very much for clarifying, I was hoping that was the case


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes, MMI updated by the dealer (if you have a valid connect licence, it is done free of charge, otherwise you have to pay 50 eur, this is what the dealer told me)

regarding the Maxar layer, my understanding is that it started to work right after the update (_earth _was already not working since december-mid), from January 1st the google logo will be replaced by the Maxar one (I could be wrong, just personal opinion)



pcbbc said:


> Nope, I'm not saying or thinking that.
> 
> I'm reporting that I self-updated my MIB firmware using the download on this thread. My results are exactly as the service buletin says, and so I am confident that, come 1 January, my maps will move over to the new layer.
> 
> ...


----------



## NorthEastVAG (Aug 25, 2020)

Hello,

We can perform this fix for you remotely or in person if you want 

All you'd need is the license in Audi Connect for "Satellite Map" valid.

If it's not valid anymore if someone wants to PM me their VIN and I think I know someone at Audi who will extend it for you


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

to renew the _connect_ license, do I need to wait until it has expired, or you can do this in advance?


----------



## tt2018 (Nov 21, 2017)

NorthEastVAG said:


> Hello,
> 
> We can perform this fix for you remotely or in person if you want
> 
> ...


My car is 2015 model without audi connect license and no sim slot, but I was able to enable wifi and Google earth layer previously. Are you saying that now with satellite map option to replace the Google earth overlay, I must have an active Audi connect license to get the satellite map working ?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

tt2018 said:


> My car is 2015 model without audi connect license and no sim slot, but I was able to enable wifi and Google earth layer previously. Are you saying that now with satellite map option to replace the Google earth overlay, I must have an active Audi connect license to get the satellite map working ?


According to the service bulletin, and indeed the information posted here and in other threads, there isn't a MIB update available for 2015 units.

Either it's technically not possible (personally I'm doubtful) or Audi just can't be bothered with the hassle and expense of producing and testing an update compatible with the back level hardware.

Sorry.


----------



## tt2018 (Nov 21, 2017)

pcbbc said:


> tt2018 said:
> 
> 
> > My car is 2015 model without audi connect license and no sim slot, but I was able to enable wifi and Google earth layer previously. Are you saying that now with satellite map option to replace the Google earth overlay, I must have an active Audi connect license to get the satellite map working ?
> ...


Well, you dont say if you have not done it.

I have done several things so called "impossible" previously. And for the record, I have upgraded the MMI to the latest version and also with the Satellite map option. Just that as soon as I select that option, it reverted back to standard map as soon as I go back to the map, hence the question.


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi guys, someone of you can publish the adaptions in 5f of configuration of vehicle...After update my system at 1339 the menu map settings Is disappeared...can't select Google earth because there isn't the voice....







I mean these....

Thank you!!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

here you are

https://gofile.io/d/DWmsOr


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

you are a boss!!!


----------



## vale97 (Jul 27, 2020)

Jacopo79 said:


> Hi guys, someone of you can publish the adaptions in 5f of configuration of vehicle...After update my system at 1339 the menu map settings Is disappeared...can't select Google earth because there isn't the voice....
> View attachment 1
> I mean these....
> 
> Thank you!!


Ciao Jacopo, alla Fine siete riusciti ad attivare Google earth anche su tt che non ha la sim utilizzando i dati del telefono?
Avevo seguito un tuo vecchio post ed ora ho aggiornato l'mmi.
Posso chiederti che impostazioni devo abilitare per poter vedere Google earth anche dopo l'aggiornamento?
Grazie mille.

Ps. c'è un modo per scaricare e aggiornare le mappe al 2020?


----------

